# Half life dedicated server not working?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I reinstalled counter-strike because hlds (half life dedicated server) was not working but this still hasn't solved the issue. When I double click hlds.exe, nothing happens. No error message and nothing opens up either. Please help me out.

I have 2 PCs - one is Win 7 32-bit and one is Win 8 x64 and hlds doesn't work in either of them... When I double click it, nothing happens...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try these instructions: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Half-Life_Dedicated_Server


> Connectivity
> 
> No matter which type of server you are using, your computer must be able to receive unsolicited incoming connections. This is exactly what routers and software firewalls exist to prevent, so if you are using either you will have to reconfigure. Refer to the manufacturer instructions for how to do this.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Those instructions are for once you've got hlds running, if I'm not mistaken. The problem with mine is that it won't launch/start.

I borrowed by friend's non-steam copy of CS and his hlds is running fine. It's the Steam one that has an issue.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you tried verifying the game files on the Steam one?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, I have verified, deleted local files as well as redownloaded HLDS but no luck.


----------

